# Tea tree oil in my ears helped my sinuses



## fffarmergirl

I have chronic sinus problems - due to allergies, I think. At this time of year, I often have a sinus headache for several days in a row. My sinuses get swollen and the mucous doesn't come out. The pressure builds until I have a terrible headache & have to take something for it.

About 10 days ago, I thought I was getting a little infection in my ear from wearing ear buds too much. I dipped a q-tip in straight tea tree oil & put it deep in both ears. Wow - I had no idea how strong that stuff was! I got a very strong sensation in both ears and then it felt like it spread all through my sinuses and into my nose. I was smellling it for hours!

My sinuses cleared up almost immediately & I felt very comfortable for 2-3 days - which is like a miracle for me. When my sinuses started to feel a little uncomfortable again, I put tea tree oil in my ears again & it worked. I just did it for the third time this morning. My nose was feeling a little stuffy & I put the tea tree oil in my ears about 15 minutes ago. The mucous is already draining.

Does anybody else use tea tree oil for their sinuses? Anybody else ever put it in their ears? Is it safe to keep using?


----------



## Our Little Farm

Never done that, but am interested in if it is safe to do so or not!


----------



## BoldViolet

Looks like you can with no problem, although this page suggests diluting it:
http://www.teatreeoiluses.com/tea-tree-oil-uses-human.htm#3


----------



## fffarmergirl

wooooohooooo!


----------



## sss3

Tried it this afternoon; didn't do a thing. Put Vicks in nose and that helped.


----------



## mekasmom

That's so interesting. It must have taken down some swelling? I'm not a TTO fan just because I don't like the smell, but I might try it with a different essential oil sometime. Or maybe I will get brave enough to try the TTO.... hmmm. Did it burn?

I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I may try this next time I have your sinus/headache thing. One time, years ago, out of despiration for relief, I snorted warm garlic tea. I kind of felt like snorting lava, but 24 hours later, I felt like a new person. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## fffarmergirl

mekasmom said:


> That's so interesting. It must have taken down some swelling? I'm not a TTO fan just because I don't like the smell, but I might try it with a different essential oil sometime. Or maybe I will get brave enough to try the TTO.... hmmm. Did it burn?
> 
> I'm glad you are feeling better.


It didn't burn, exactly - but it did feel very warm and weird as it traveled through my sinuses. It was uncomfortable. The 2nd and 3rd times, it didn't feel as strong. I think you're right - it relieved some swelling.


----------



## fffarmergirl

Sandra Spiess said:


> Tried it this afternoon; didn't do a thing. Put Vicks in nose and that helped.


Did it feel hot?



lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I may try this next time I have your sinus/headache thing. One time, years ago, out of despiration for relief, I snorted warm garlic tea. I kind of felt like snorting lava, but 24 hours later, I felt like a new person. I wouldn't recommend it.


I've snorted some painful things out of desparation. Do not try ginger, LOL.


----------



## sss3

No, not hot. Didn't fell it anywhere. Did put TTO in Neti last week. That did hurt.


----------



## mommathea

A couple of weeks ago I had some kind of nasty sinus junk going on. It was so bad that it felt like the roof of my mouth was swollen, my ears felt like they were going to explode and I couldn't breath or blow anything out of my nose.
So I put a few dops on tto, lavender oil and peppermint oil on a wash cloth and put it on the shower floor. Then I took a shower as hot as I could stand, for as long as I had hot water. But the time the water started cooling off, it was a total change. Drainage, the swelling went down as well as the pressure. I had been taking steam showers before that trying to get some relief, but it was the EOs that did the trick.


----------



## springvalley

The last time I had the Vet out we were talking about herbs, because he knows we use alot of them. He told me someone he knows has had sinus problems for years and doesn`t get much of anything that will work well for it. He said she used a netee pot and puts a couple drops of TTO in the pot along with water mix well and rinse your sinuses. She has had very little problems after, and swears by it now. > Thanks Marc


----------



## fffarmergirl

I'll have to try that, mommathea. I tried it in my ears again and it didn't work. Maybe I'll try it in a netti pot. I don't use a netti pot yet - I flush my sinuses with a bulb syringe.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I use TTO in my ears, too. WONDERFUL!


----------

